# [EVDL] Component Boards



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

What's a good, common, inexpensive material to use for my control/component board? I'll have the standard contactors, controller, fuses etc on my board but I'm not sure what material to source. I just don't think wood would be appropriate. 

Thanks,
Ben
ANDERSON SCHOOL DISTRICT FIVE NOTICE: This email may contain business related information that is
PERSONAL AND CONFIDENTIAL. If you have received this email in error, this does not
constitute permission to examine, copy or distribute the accompanying material.
If you receive this message in error, please notify the sender immediately or call 864-260-5000.
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Phenolic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/XX-Natural-Phenolic-Board-24-x-9-75-x-75-In-Glossy_W0QQitemZ130179968657QQihZ003QQcategoryZ36352QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247

Rod


> --- "Willis, Ben" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > What's a good, common, inexpensive material to use
> > for my control/component board? I'll have the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

How about polycarbonate? Probably 1/4 inch thick depending on how big the board is and how much stuff is on it.

It's easy to cut and drill - doesn't crack like plexiglass ( acrylic) and has a pretty high softening temperature.

Phil



> Date: Wed, 30 Jul 2008 17:37:52 -0700
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Component Boards
> 
> Phenolic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/XX-Natural-Phenolic-Board-24-x-9-75-x-75-In-Glossy_W0QQitemZ130179968657QQihZ003QQcategoryZ36352QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247
> 
> Rod


> > --- "Willis, Ben" <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > > What's a good, common, inexpensive material to use
> > > for my control/component board? I'll have the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have put all my parts inside weather proof enclosures like this:

http://picasaweb.google.com/jonGlauser/EVAdventures/photo#5200628903699642706
http://picasaweb.google.com/jonGlauser/EVAdventures/photo#5201013002624924194
http://picasaweb.google.com/jonGlauser/EVAdventures/photo#5212529436326038914

Previously everything was mounted on a 1/4" fiberglass board sitting
in the open and collecting dirt.

BTW I still have several of these enclosures available, contact me
off-list if interested

-Jon Glauser
http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
http://www.evalbum.com/555

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Jon,

Of the subject but how are you driving your accessories like PS pump?

Ben


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] on behalf of Jon Glauser
Sent: Wed 7/30/2008 9:11 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Component Boards

I have put all my parts inside weather proof enclosures like this:

http://picasaweb.google.com/jonGlauser/EVAdventures/photo#5200628903699642706
http://picasaweb.google.com/jonGlauser/EVAdventures/photo#5201013002624924194
http://picasaweb.google.com/jonGlauser/EVAdventures/photo#5212529436326038914

Previously everything was mounted on a 1/4" fiberglass board sitting
in the open and collecting dirt.

BTW I still have several of these enclosures available, contact me
off-list if interested

-Jon Glauser
http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
http://www.evalbum.com/555

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev



ANDERSON SCHOOL DISTRICT FIVE NOTICE: This email may contain business related information that is
PERSONAL AND CONFIDENTIAL. If you have received this email in error, this does not
constitute permission to examine, copy or distribute the accompanying material.
If you receive this message in error, please notify the sender immediately or call 864-260-5000.
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Willis, Ben wrote:
> > What's a good, common, inexpensive material to use for my control/component board? I'll have the standard contactors, controller, fuses etc on my board but I'm not sure what material to source. I just don't think wood would be appropriate.
> 
> Why not metal? That's the standard material for electrical panels.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart wrote:
> > Willis, Ben wrote:
> >
> >> What's a good, common, inexpensive material to use for my control/component board? I'll have the standard contactors, controller, fuses etc on my board but I'm not sure what material to source. I just don't think wood would be appropriate.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm surprised that more people don't mount their electrical equipment 
in NEMA 4X type enclosures like Jon. I definitely plan on it. I plan 
on putting my Zilla and Hairball in it to, because I hear that they 
are not really outdoor units.



> Jon Glauser wrote:
> 
> > I have put all my parts inside weather proof enclosures like this:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I wouldn't mind mounting everything BUT the controller in a box because of heat buildup. My controller at least is completely sealed end to end.

Ben


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] on behalf of Roger Heuckeroth
Sent: Wed 7/30/2008 10:06 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Component Boards

I'm surprised that more people don't mount their electrical equipment 
in NEMA 4X type enclosures like Jon. I definitely plan on it. I plan 
on putting my Zilla and Hairball in it to, because I hear that they 
are not really outdoor units.



> Jon Glauser wrote:
> 
> > I have put all my parts inside weather proof enclosures like this:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

This might help with controlling the heat with components and batteries. It
might also help those in need on cold days to warm batteries... Not for
everyone, but might just be the right ticket for some.

http://www.electracool.com/index.htm





> Ben <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > I wouldn't mind mounting everything BUT the controller in a box because of
> > heat buildup. My controller at least is completely sealed end to end.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> What's a good, common, inexpensive material to use for my
> control/component board? I'll have the standard contactors, controller,
> fuses etc on my board but I'm not sure what material to source. I just
> don't think wood would be appropriate.
>

How about a large teflon cutting board (from Walmart, Target, a kitchen
supply store, etc.)?

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Willis, Ben wrote:
> > I wouldn't mind mounting everything BUT the controller in a box
> > because of heat buildup. My controller at least is completely sealed
> > end to end.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Pretty sure. It's a Logisystems 144V 750a controller. Only one screw in
the whole thing and it's a plug for a pot.



Ben

-----Original Message-----
From: xx[email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Lee Hart
Sent: Wednesday, July 30, 2008 11:42 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Component Boards



> Willis, Ben wrote:
> > I wouldn't mind mounting everything BUT the controller in a box
> > because of heat buildup. My controller at least is completely sealed
> > end to end.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I removed the power steering pump. The vacuum pump comes on with the
key switch in the "run" position. I reused one of the fuses from the
original distribution block. I dont have the heater relay installed
yet, but it will go into a similar enclosure.

-Jon Glauser
http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
http://www.evalbum.com/555





> Ben <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Jon,
> >
> > Of the subject but how are you driving your accessories like PS pump?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Polycarbonate looses integrity when exposed to oils. It gets brittle and
you may not see it.
Avoid contact with grease. While EV's have a lot less oil and grease, it
may be a consideration.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

How about Polyethylene? I have a quote from a fairly local plastics
place for a piece of 24X36X"1/2 for $45.


Ben

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Jeff Shanab
Sent: Thursday, July 31, 2008 10:10 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Component Boards

Polycarbonate looses integrity when exposed to oils. It gets brittle and
you may not see it.
Avoid contact with grease. While EV's have a lot less oil and grease, it
may be a consideration.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev



_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

PE would be a poor choice. it will creep over time and warm temps 
will make that effect happen sooner and to a greater extent. My 
recommendation would be a NEMA 4X electrical enclosure, but if you 
want cheap how about a piece of aluminum? 1/4" plate should cost 
about the same as the PE and hold up a lot better.



> Ben wrote:
> 
> > How about Polyethylene? I have a quote from a fairly local plastics
> > place for a piece of 24X36X"1/2 for $45.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Why would you want to mount components on anything conductive??? Get a 4X 
fiberglas box made for mounting electrical components in a dusty/wet area. 
They are available from the electrical wholesale houses in whatever size you 
want - relatively expensive, though!

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Roger Heuckeroth" <[email protected]com>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, August 01, 2008 5:22 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Component Boards


> PE would be a poor choice. it will creep over time and warm temps
> will make that effect happen sooner and to a greater extent. My
> recommendation would be a NEMA 4X electrical enclosure, but if you
> want cheap how about a piece of aluminum? 1/4" plate should cost
> about the same as the PE and hold up a lot better.
>
>


> Ben wrote:
> >
> >> How about Polyethylene? I have a quote from a fairly local plastics
> >> place for a piece of 24X36X"1/2 for $45.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The backing plate on every electrical panel out there is conductive. 
Its designed to be grounded. You would ground the 12V system to 
backing plate. The traction battery should remain ungrounded.




> joe wrote:
> 
> > Why would you want to mount components on anything conductive??? Get
> > a 4X
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Most of the NEMA4X fiberglass boxes with industrial control componets in
them, do indeed have a grounded backplate in there. Only the cheap ones
don't include this.

Z



> Roger Heuckeroth <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > The backing plate on every electrical panel out there is conductive.
> > Its designed to be grounded. You would ground the 12V system to
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> > The backing plate on every electrical panel out there is conductive.
> > Its designed to be grounded. You would ground the 12V system to
> > backing plate. The traction battery should remain ungrounded.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On Fri, 1 Aug 2008 07:54:08 -0400, "Willis, Ben" <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> 
> >How about Polyethylene? I have a quote from a fairly local plastics
> >place for a piece of 24X36X"1/2 for $45.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On Fri, 1 Aug 2008 09:39:01 -0400, Roger Heuckeroth <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> 
> >The backing plate on every electrical panel out there is conductive.
> >Its designed to be grounded. You would ground the 12V system to
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Sometimes the backing plates are sold separately. Don't confuse 
backing plate with the back side of the box. The backing plate screws 
on. Roland's boxes do not have backing plates in them. I have never 
seen a NEMA 4X enclosure with anything but a steel backing plate.

For those unfamiliar with the terminology NEMA 4X: It is an enclosure 
that is resistant to liquid spray, and dust intrusion (4) and 
corrosion resistant (X). Its about equivalent to IP66 protection. It 
is gasketed and made of FRP, plastic stainless steel or occasionally 
aluminum.



> Neon John wrote:
> >> backing plate. The traction battery should remain ungrounded.
> >
> > Now that's stange. The FRP NEMA 4X boxes that I have here in my
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>> The backing plate on every electrical panel out there is conductive. 
>> Its designed to be grounded. You would ground the 12V system to 
>> backing plate. The traction battery should remain ungrounded.



> Neon John wrote:
> > Now that's strange. The FRP NEMA 4X boxes that I have here in my shop
> > all have FRP backing plates. Very much plastic and very much non-conducting.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Polyethylene is so inert or non reactive that glueing it is a problem. It is very chemical resistant, oil is sold in containers made of it after all.
It's weakness(no pun intended) is it's low strength. It has a low heat deflection temperature and under the hood of a car, it may sag.



_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh, no, they most certainly are NOT all conductive!! Even Sq. D had made a 
plastic panel a few years ago, for residential use.

Quite a few boards in electronic equipment panels (which is what we are 
talking about here, not?) are non-conductive.

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Roger Heuckeroth" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, August 01, 2008 6:39 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Component Boards


> The backing plate on every electrical panel out there is conductive.
> Its designed to be grounded. You would ground the 12V system to
> backing plate. The traction battery should remain ungrounded.
>
>
>


> joe wrote:
> >
> >> Why would you want to mount components on anything conductive??? Get
> >> a 4X
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Roger Heuckeroth" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, August 01, 2008 9:53 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Component Boards


> Sometimes the backing plates are sold separately. Don't confuse
> backing plate with the back side of the box. The backing plate screws
> on. Roland's boxes do not have backing plates in them. I have never
> seen a NEMA 4X enclosure with anything but a steel backing plate.


Sorry, Roger, but I don't recall ever seeing the boxes I'm referring to with 
steel (or any form of conductive) back plates. Look at Carlon non-metallic 
4X boxes.

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]
> For those unfamiliar with the terminology NEMA 4X: It is an enclosure
> that is resistant to liquid spray, and dust intrusion (4) and
> corrosion resistant (X). Its about equivalent to IP66 protection. It
> is gasketed and made of FRP, plastic stainless steel or occasionally
> aluminum.
>
>


> Neon John wrote:
> >>> backing plate. The traction battery should remain ungrounded.
> >>
> >> Now that's stange. The FRP NEMA 4X boxes that I have here in my
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ok, I'll jump in just once. Here's how I see it. The car is made out of
steel. RF interference is a problem so everything needs to be, ok should be,
shielded. Grounded equipment frames and extrusions is a good idea for
obvious reasons. Why wouldn't you use a metal mounting plate in a metal
enclosure? Seems the only right way to go from my point of view.

Mark Grasser
Eliot, ME

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of joe
Sent: Saturday, August 02, 2008 9:21 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Component Boards

Oh, no, they most certainly are NOT all conductive!! Even Sq. D had made a 
plastic panel a few years ago, for residential use.

Quite a few boards in electronic equipment panels (which is what we are 
talking about here, not?) are non-conductive.

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Roger Heuckeroth" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, August 01, 2008 6:39 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Component Boards


> The backing plate on every electrical panel out there is conductive.
> Its designed to be grounded. You would ground the 12V system to
> backing plate. The traction battery should remain ungrounded.
>
>
>


> joe wrote:
> >
> >> Why would you want to mount components on anything conductive??? Get
> >> a 4X
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

OK, Mark - I'm not talking about a metal plate in a metal enclosure! The 
original message in this thread was about a non-conductive box ( I thought!) 
with a metal back plate in it. IMO, you are asking for corrosion problems if 
you do that (at least here in the PNW!!!).

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Mark Grasser" <[email protected]>
To: "'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'" <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, August 02, 2008 6:28 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Component Boards


> Ok, I'll jump in just once. Here's how I see it. The car is made out of
> steel. RF interference is a problem so everything needs to be, ok should 
> be,
> shielded. Grounded equipment frames and extrusions is a good idea for
> obvious reasons. Why wouldn't you use a metal mounting plate in a metal
> enclosure? Seems the only right way to go from my point of view.
>
> Mark Grasser
> Eliot, ME
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On 
> Behalf
> Of joe
> Sent: Saturday, August 02, 2008 9:21 PM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Component Boards
>
> Oh, no, they most certainly are NOT all conductive!! Even Sq. D had made a
> plastic panel a few years ago, for residential use.
>
> Quite a few boards in electronic equipment panels (which is what we are
> talking about here, not?) are non-conductive.
>
> Joseph H. Strubhar
>
> Web: www.gremcoinc.com
>
> E-mail: [email protected]
> ----- Original Message ----- 
> From: "Roger Heuckeroth" <[email protected]>
> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> Sent: Friday, August 01, 2008 6:39 AM
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Component Boards
>
>
>> The backing plate on every electrical panel out there is conductive.
>> Its designed to be grounded. You would ground the 12V system to
>> backing plate. The traction battery should remain ungrounded.
>>
>>
>>


> joe wrote:
> >>
> >>> Why would you want to mount components on anything conductive??? Get
> >>> a 4X
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Sure makes sense to me.



> Mark Grasser wrote:
> 
> > Ok, I'll jump in just once. Here's how I see it. The car is made out
> > of
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

If it is a steel car with a steel box what's the problem? Aluminum on steel
maybe but only if there is a electrolyte such as salt water. If it's dry it
should be ok. I live on the coast of Maine, can't imagine it's any different
here then there. I have been in the marine business for 30 years and am
quite versed in salt water corrosion. Steel on steel is no problem. Unless
of course you are putting current through it, which you should not be.

BTW these threads often go WAY off the original top[ic, I think we are still
there and I think the majority of writers have been trying to sway you from
plastic.

Mark Grasser
Eliot, ME



OK, Mark - I'm not talking about a metal plate in a metal enclosure! The 
original message in this thread was about a non-conductive box ( I thought!)

with a metal back plate in it. IMO, you are asking for corrosion problems if

you do that (at least here in the PNW!!!).

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Mark Grasser" <[email protected]>
To: "'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'" <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, August 02, 2008 6:28 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Component Boards


> Ok, I'll jump in just once. Here's how I see it. The car is made out of
> steel. RF interference is a problem so everything needs to be, ok should 
> be,
> shielded. Grounded equipment frames and extrusions is a good idea for
> obvious reasons. Why wouldn't you use a metal mounting plate in a metal
> enclosure? Seems the only right way to go from my point of view.
>
> Mark Grasser
> Eliot, ME
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On 
> Behalf
> Of joe
> Sent: Saturday, August 02, 2008 9:21 PM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Component Boards
>
> Oh, no, they most certainly are NOT all conductive!! Even Sq. D had made a
> plastic panel a few years ago, for residential use.
>
> Quite a few boards in electronic equipment panels (which is what we are
> talking about here, not?) are non-conductive.
>
> Joseph H. Strubhar
>
> Web: www.gremcoinc.com
>
> E-mail: [email protected]
> ----- Original Message ----- 
> From: "Roger Heuckeroth" <[email protected]>
> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> Sent: Friday, August 01, 2008 6:39 AM
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Component Boards
>
>
>> The backing plate on every electrical panel out there is conductive.
>> Its designed to be grounded. You would ground the 12V system to
>> backing plate. The traction battery should remain ungrounded.
>>
>>
>>


> joe wrote:
> >>
> >>> Why would you want to mount components on anything conductive??? Get
> >>> a 4X
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

hi i think plastic/ or in my ev would be better in my case ,,im running
kelly controller kdh series and they are grounded battery pack to frame
etc ,, lonnie


Mark Grasser
> If it is a steel car with a steel box what's the problem? Aluminum on
> steel
> maybe but only if there is a electrolyte such as salt water. If it's dry
> it
> should be ok. I live on the coast of Maine, can't imagine it's any
> different
> here then there. I have been in the marine business for 30 years and am
> quite versed in salt water corrosion. Steel on steel is no problem. Unless
> of course you are putting current through it, which you should not be.
>
> BTW these threads often go WAY off the original top[ic, I think we are
> still
> there and I think the majority of writers have been trying to sway you
> from
> plastic.
>
> Mark Grasser
> Eliot, ME
>
>
>
> OK, Mark - I'm not talking about a metal plate in a metal enclosure! The
> original message in this thread was about a non-conductive box ( I
> thought!)
>
> with a metal back plate in it. IMO, you are asking for corrosion problems
> if
>
> you do that (at least here in the PNW!!!).
>
> Joseph H. Strubhar
>
> Web: www.gremcoinc.com
>
> E-mail: [email protected]
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Mark Grasser" <[email protected]>
> To: "'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'" <[email protected]>
> Sent: Saturday, August 02, 2008 6:28 PM
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Component Boards
>
>
>> Ok, I'll jump in just once. Here's how I see it. The car is made out of
>> steel. RF interference is a problem so everything needs to be, ok should
>> be,
>> shielded. Grounded equipment frames and extrusions is a good idea for
>> obvious reasons. Why wouldn't you use a metal mounting plate in a metal
>> enclosure? Seems the only right way to go from my point of view.
>>
>> Mark Grasser
>> Eliot, ME
>>
>> -----Original Message-----
>> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
>> Behalf
>> Of joe
>> Sent: Saturday, August 02, 2008 9:21 PM
>> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
>> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Component Boards
>>
>> Oh, no, they most certainly are NOT all conductive!! Even Sq. D had made
>> a
>> plastic panel a few years ago, for residential use.
>>
>> Quite a few boards in electronic equipment panels (which is what we are
>> talking about here, not?) are non-conductive.
>>
>> Joseph H. Strubhar
>>
>> Web: www.gremcoinc.com
>>
>> E-mail: [email protected]
>> ----- Original Message -----
>> From: "Roger Heuckeroth" <[email protected]>
>> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
>> Sent: Friday, August 01, 2008 6:39 AM
>> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Component Boards
>>
>>
>>> The backing plate on every electrical panel out there is conductive.
>>> Its designed to be grounded. You would ground the 12V system to
>>> backing plate. The traction battery should remain ungrounded.
>>>
>>>
>>>


> joe wrote:
> >>>
> >>>> Why would you want to mount components on anything conductive??? Get
> >>>> a 4X
> ...


----------

